# How flexible is a Barista Express?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having owned a DB, a few questions if anyone can answer please.

How fast does it heat up?

Is there a manual button for pulling a shot or do you have to use the single/double button.

Does it have the complicated menu of the DB allowing you to set pump pressure

The shot is really controlled by amount of coffee in pf and grind setting?

Any help appreciated!

Oh, and switching from brew to milk......is it about 10 seconds as claimed?


----------



## tuttah (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi, my Barista express heats up within 30-40 seconds. You can manually pull the shot by just pressing the single or double shot button when you want it to stop. From brew to milk takes around 10-15 secs max. It's taken me a few shots to get the grind/ dose and extraction right. I posted a video on youtube which you can check out. I'm still experimenting as I've only had it a few days.

Here's the link....


----------



## CrashEd (Oct 31, 2016)

tuttah said:


> Hi, my Barista express heats up within 30-40 seconds. You can manually pull the shot by just pressing the single or double shot button when you want it to stop. From brew to milk takes around 10-15 secs max. It's taken me a few shots to get the grind/ dose and extraction right. I posted a video on youtube which you can check out. I'm still experimenting as I've only had it a few days.
> 
> Here's the link....


As tuttah says above. It's a great little machine, and although I've only had it a month or so, I've had some great coffee out of it.

There isn't a display like the DB, but there are limited options for changing the brew temperature +/- 2 degC in 1 degC increments, as well as volumetric programming for single and double shots. Although I tend to use it manually as described above.


----------

